

Intel Releases $99 Open-Source Single-Board Computer - prattbhatt
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/03/intel-releases-99-minnowboard-max-an-open-source-single-board-computer

======
praeivis
It's just announcement and release will be only after few months.

